# Urea - Spread, Spray, or Both?



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

I plan on pushing my lawn heavily this season.. and Urea is in the plans. My question is, is it best to spray or spread Urea? I have irrigation, so I can water it in.

Or can do you a split rate of spray/spread?

I've used AS before on a 1k sq ft project.. and I just spread it.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Spray and spoon feed or burnt turf you will have


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You could do both. Consistent even coverage of the spreader is harder but doable. If you are already spraying something else (eg pgr), then mixing in urea makes sense.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

Depends on what type of spray rig you have.

Nothing wrong with spreading then watering in. Quick and easy.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

g-man said:


> You could do both. Consistent even coverage of the spreader is harder but doable. If you are already spraying something else (eg pgr), then mixing in urea makes sense.


I agree. If you are already spraying on a schedule throw some urea in the tank and spoon feed it. I have no experience with rates on bermuda so others with more experience can chime in. A hybrid granular/spray program is also a good idea. You could put down a controlled release granular and supplement with a foliar every couple weeks if you plan on spraying alot.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

I spray my pre-emergent and other things like that. Never sprayed Urea. @Cory I know you've used Urea. Did granular work fine or did you spray?

I'm good with either way personally. I just know I want to make sure I get even coverage at best of my ability.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

sanders4617 said:


> I spray my pre-emergent and other things like that. Never sprayed Urea. @Cory I know you've used Urea. Did granular work fine or did you spray?
> 
> I'm good with either way personally. I just know I want to make sure I get even coverage at best of my ability.


I applied urea both ways last year. The prill is so big and the chance of burn is so high in my case I just dissolved and sprayed with rgs and feature.

Not sure what turf you have but my turf is so dense anything about like a 150 sgn just sits on top of the canopy.

Also I personally would never apply urea granular over a .5 N/1k rate. And if you apply it as such you'll see how lacking the coverage is because it isn't much fert your actually applying


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Thanks @Thor865 . My grass is not thick at all. I'll be pushing it hard all growing season to try and thicken it up. Weekly spoon feedings, etc. I think I'm gonna go with spraying it. Gonna practice a good routine here at the new house and go that route. I've sprayed a couple times here for different things, and I'm still trying to learn the best way to stay straight with my lines and get even coverage without running out of product just short of where I need to be. Water practice coming soon. lol


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

sanders4617 said:


> Thanks @Thor865 . My grass is not thick at all. I'll be pushing it hard all growing season to try and thicken it up. Weekly spoon feedings, etc. I think I'm gonna go with spraying it. Gonna practice a good routine here at the new house and go that route. I've sprayed a couple times here for different things, and I'm still trying to learn the best way to stay straight with my lines and get even coverage without running out of product just short of where I need to be. Water practice coming soon. lol


Yeah just mark out 1k sqft and spray it over and over with water until you get the 1gal solution to 1k sqft. I'll admit I've never that exact and sometimes am slower or faster

I just do my personal best and that's all anyone can ask for. As far as staying straight and such. Using a marker dye or spraying early in am when there's dew and using pgr will show you your lines a lot better when starting out.


----------



## w0lfe (Mar 19, 2018)

I spray everything but urea. I just throw it in the spreader and knock out my decent sized yard in 5 minutes. I've yet to have any issue with burn and have put as much as 1.5 lbs per 1k


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

I have only ever used granular fertilizer. I use a coated 16-4-8 and 34-0-0. I'm not sure it the 34-0-0 is actually Ammonium Nitrate or if it's Urea, here's a picture 


My front yard got so thick last year I will not be able to use it anymore, I'm currently trying to decide what fertilizer I want to use this year on it. My backyard went from practically dirt to about 95% filled in last year using mostly 34-0-0, I'll probably still be able to use it this year in the back.

I spray everything else, pre-e, herbicides, fungicides, insecticides, Iron apps. I haven't gotten the courage up to spray Urea yet.


----------

